# Cat-back Vs. Axle back Vs. Mufflers



## InfinityExperience (Oct 14, 2009)

2006 GTO already has AEM intake, Kooks LT headers and highflow cats but stock cat-back system installed. Looking for a deeper exhaust note and would like to open up the remaining piece of the exhaust setup. 

What I'm wondering is if you all think its worth getting a whole cat-back setup or just purchasing the mufflers for that setup. For example $525 for a spintech cat-back (not stainless) Vs $375 for a flowmaster axle back Vs. $150 + install for flowmaster mufflers only.

Im not talking about sound or quality, just performance and cost. 

Is the stock piping really that restrictive to pay for the whole cat-back replacement? The axleback Vs. just the mufflers?


----------



## d50h (May 31, 2009)

go axleback, then you could always switch. I have spintech axleback and just bought a magnaflow, hopefully it won't be as loud. I also have the stockers. 
Ability to switch...ftw!!


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Unless your looking to go FI you won't really need bigger pipes. You can just do mufflers and be fine.


----------



## ROBSGTO (Jul 6, 2008)

I bought the Spintech Super Pro mufflers and an H-pipe then had a shop do a custom catback with the mufflers placed in the 04 position.Parts and install was around $450 total.


----------

